# Eurokracy 2015 Presented by Unitronic



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

For a 5th consecutive year, Unitronic is proud to be the title sponsor for Eurokracy, one of Canada’s biggest and best European car events.






Each year the event gets bigger and crazier and 2015 did not disappoint. Moving from Napierville to iCar in Mirabel the event more than doubled in size attracting more and more quality European builds from all over North America.



Eurokracy gave us the opportunity to showcase many of our new products for the MQB Platform to be made available this year including our Stage 2+ Turbo Upgrade Kit for 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB, Turbo-Back Exhaust System for the 2015+ (MK7) Volkswagen GTI as well as new Performance Software for the Golf R & S3 MQB.






The show and shine section brought out many quality builds and it was fantastic to see so many of them choosing Unitronic for their performance software and hardware.



Unitonic had a very diverse line up at the booth from their A3 and GTI showing off the new carbon intakes and turbo-back exhausts to Thierry’s slammed Jetta and Andrews S5.





Unitronic thanks everyone who stopped by the booth to show their support. We hope to see you again for Eurokracy next year! 

Check out our blog post for full event coverage here.


----------



## wreseik (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you very much. Awesome.


----------



## BurtPotter (Apr 30, 2021)

I have been there that year! The festival demonstrated topical new products for the MQB platforms.


----------

